# Chicken and Potatoes with Vinegar Peppers -- TNT



## jennyema (Oct 12, 2005)

You can make this in 30 minutes if you really motor …

It’s my adaptation of a couple of Lidia Bastianich recipes

 

*Chicken and Potatoes with Vinegar Peppers*

 

For 2 people

 

2 chicken breasts cut into large chunks (or use any kind of chicken you want, eg legs)

2 or 3 red potatoes, sliced into ½ in. pieces

2 shallots, sliced or chopped

4 cloves garlic, chopped fine

2-8 cherry peppers (hot) in vinegar, sliced THE # OF PEPPERS DEPENDS ON YOUR TASTE

2T capers

½ cup ripe olives (pitted) --  whatever variety you like best

¼ cup vinegar from peppers or red wine vinegar or mixture of both

½ cup dry white wine

1 cup chicken broth

 

Good olive oil 

Salt and pepper

 

Season chicken with salt and pepper.  In oven-proof skillet (but not cast iron as theis dish is quite acidic) brown the chicken pieces in olive oil quickly over high heat – remove.  You do not want to cook chicken through, just brown.  Lower heat, add potatoes (you might need a bit more oil) and brown, cooking to nearly done but still firm – remove.  Add shallots, garlic, cook for about a minute – don’t let garlic brown.  Add peppers, cook for 30 seconds.  Add vinegar, reduce by half.  When reduced, add white wine – again reduce by half.  When reduced, add chix broth, capers, olives, chicken and potatoes.  Simmer until liquid is – you got it – is reduced by about half.  Check seasoning.  Serve alone or over pasta if carbs aren’t a worry.

 

Lidia uses sliced Itian sausage, too, which I don’t care for, but you might like.   You can always add more peppers but it’s hard to take away heat, so I suggest starting with 2 or 3 if you are unsure of the heat level.  Add more if you want.  I usually add 6-8.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds interesting.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2005)

Jen:

I made this for dinner tonight and it was really good.  It's going to be a regular.  I may try it with sausage next time.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 16, 2005)

You're welcome!


Im having a hankering for it too!


----------

